# Thank you, lcaillo!



## Dave610 (Oct 18, 2008)

Installed the STK394-160's into my Pioneer 610 on sunday and the convergence fell into place exactly the way it was before, which is to say absolutely perfect! Thank you for the convergence thread, quite glad I found it - the information there is the most accurate available. You rock!


----------

